# EuroStyle Smoked Tail Lights (and rear foglight retrofit wiring/coding)



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*EuroStyle Smoked Tail Lights*

This week I installed the Euro Style tail lights. Main difference are Orange Turn Signals, rather than red, and the Smoked effect on the Red parts of the lens. 
Here's the before









and the after









and a close-up of the lens









Personally I think they look much better with the Thunder Blue than the standard US Spec unit. Note that they are also missing the red LED side markers that are present in the US Spec tail light...


----------



## Grafixx101 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: EuroStyle Smoked Tail Lights (mark_d_drake)*

Hey Mark . . those are pretty sharp. Would you mind taking some pix at night and flashing the pic when the orange signal is illuminated? Just curious as to how it looks against the red center.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: EuroStyle Smoked Tail Lights (Grafixx101)*

Note you also get a FOG Lamp, rather than 2 reverse lights, so the the EuroLight Switch and a little VAG-COM magic is required to complete the installation


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: EuroStyle Smoked Tail Lights (Grafixx101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grafixx101* »_Hey Mark . . those are pretty sharp. Would you mind taking some pix at night and flashing the pic when the orange signal is illuminated? Just curious as to how it looks against the red center.









Nope... I tried but could not seem to capture anything meaningful.


----------



## Grafixx101 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: EuroStyle Smoked Tail Lights (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_
Nope... I tried but could not seem to capture anything meaningful.









Awww, that's too bad. Because LED's are so directional, you'd probably have to take it from an angle. Also, using a stationary tri-pod might help. But it's just a curiosity thing, so no worries if it doesn't happen.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: EuroStyle Smoked Tail Lights (mark_d_drake)*

Nice mod Mark, They look great on the dark color http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Kevin


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: EuroStyle Smoked Tail Lights (Grafixx101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grafixx101* »_
Awww, that's too bad. Because LED's are so directional, you'd probably have to take it from an angle. Also, using a stationary tri-pod might help. But it's just a curiosity thing, so no worries if it doesn't happen.

Thanks for the advice... Here's the best I could get in the 'cold light of dawn'...

Turn Signal :








Tail Light :








Not sure this does them justice...


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: EuroStyle Smoked Tail Lights (mark_d_drake)*

I'm jealous!! I've thought those would look great on a black Eos too.
Just have to keep control of my spending (lots of tools, small accessories, *couple hundred $ in oil*







and emergency items for the Eos have added up), so I haven't bought any yet.
They looks really good!
William


_Modified by kghia at 7:55 PM 3-9-2007_


----------



## gdevitry (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: EuroStyle Smoked Tail Lights (kghia)*

VERY Nice.
Are these US legal? Will a VW dealer give you a pass on inspection?
Side: what other Mods will fail on inspections? Blue mirrors? Etc?


----------



## Grafixx101 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: EuroStyle Smoked Tail Lights (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_
Thanks for the advice... Here's the best I could get in the 'cold light of dawn'...

Turn Signal :








Tail Light :










Oh that's crazy ! I'm a little confused though? Do they illuminate RED when they are being used as running lights (not brake lights), and AMBER when used as a turn-signal??? So if your head/tail-lights are on at night they look just like the NAR lamps, but when you go to signal, they flip back and forth from red to amber?
I thought they were just amber (around the outside) and only the center part of the lamp glowed red.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: EuroStyle Smoked Tail Lights (gdevitry)*

WRT to warranty : My dealer's seen them already, since i noticed my trunk alignment was out a smidgeon when I was fitting them and had them correct it. So I doubt it would void warranty per-se. However I also doubt they will replace them for me if they fail for any reason







.. Which is why the old ones are carefully stored away just in case. 
WRT to legal.. I'm no expert. I do know that Orange turn signals are legal. I'm not sure why the smoked red cover would be illegal, it's not particularly heavy. As I mentioned earlier the one major difference i can see is that these units are missing the string of small LEDs down the side of the light that are present on the NAR unit


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: EuroStyle Smoked Tail Lights (Grafixx101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grafixx101* »_
Oh that's crazy ! I'm a little confused though? Do they illuminate RED when they are being used as running lights (not brake lights), and AMBER when used as a turn-signal??? So if your head/tail-lights are on at night they look just like the NAR lamps, but when you go to signal, they flip back and forth from red to amber?
I thought they were just amber (around the outside) and only the center part of the lamp glowed red.









My understanding that regardless of NAR / EU the Center is the brake light... The surround is the turn signal / rear running light. So the Center would be a bright Red under braking..


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: EuroStyle Smoked Tail Lights (mark_d_drake)*

Here are some pictures that I took in Europe a few months ago. I posted them here on another thread that dealt with rear lighting differences between NAR and Europe. If someone else could find that thread and post a link to it, I'll merge this one onto the end of it - that way, all the info will be in one spot.
Michael
*European Rear Lights*


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: EuroStyle Smoked Tail Lights (mark_d_drake)*

Mark,
Did you also manage to do the wiring for the rear fog? If not, then I suppose your car is stuck with one red and one white reverse light now, correct?
We did my wife's Eos euro tails today (pics/info will be coming in a few weeks when the VWvortex Project Heartland Eos gets updated). Meanwhile, I wanted to know if you had undergone the wiring yet for the rear fog. I've looked into it and printed out info for a Mk5 platform car, and presume the Eos will be similar.
Additionally, I am wondering why your tails dont match mine. Our rear fog (or I should say the RED light) is on the passenger side (rear right corner) of the car. Yet your euro cherry tails show the driver side (rear left corner) having the inner red bulb location for the rear fog. Thoughts?
BTW, you had asked -- yes our set is otherwise the same as yours -- missing those outer 3-LEDs that were on the USA-spec OEM lights. As we spoke via PM, i'd presume their being gone will not matter much as nobody would most likely even notice unless it was right next to another Eos.
Cheers,
Ari


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: EuroStyle Smoked Tail Lights (Shaka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shaka* »_Did you also manage to do the wiring for the rear fog? If not, then I suppose your car is stuck with one red and one white reverse light now, correct?

Ari:
I kinda, sorta (50% confidence level) suspect that the 'switch' for two backup lights vs. one backup light and one rear fog is done in software, not in hardware. It seems that the current trend in electrical design is not to send old-fashioned voltages down a dedicated wire to illuminate a bulb, but instead to send a packet of information along a data bus telling a controller to turn on a bulb (or group of LEDs). In the case of the Eos, this being a very modern vehicle, I suspect (50% confidence level) that each outboard tail-light contains a slave controller that is under the direct control of the central electrical controller. Thus, you would probably advise the central electrical controller (via coding) that you have a rear fog light installed, and the central electrical controller would then change the instructions that it sends back to the outboard lights... if reverse was selected, it would send an instruction to only turn on one of the inboard lights, not both of them.
This is how a Phaeton works, and a Phaeton is much older technology than an Eos. If you are curious, have a peek at this thread: Enabling (or retrofitting) a rear foglight on a North American Phaeton, it will show you what is going on inside the rear lights. The Phaeton design is such that the right outboard lamp assembly houses the controller for it and for the _left _inboard, and the left outboard controls itself and the _right _inboard. By setting things up this way, failure of a single controller will not result in loss of all rear lights on that side of the car.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: EuroStyle Smoked Tail Lights (PanEuropean)*

BTW, here is a screenshot of a software coding page for an Eos. It just happens to be the page that addresses rear fog lights.









Michael


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: EuroStyle Smoked Tail Lights (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
While I wish you were right, that just is not the case. The Eos is based very similarly to the Mk5 platform, so you can refer to this thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2290044
I'd give you exact Bentley locations but I just shut off my laptop (which is where the eBahn reader is installed and my Bentley manual for the Eos lives). None the less, there is a pin wire that goes to the comfort module, that much you are correct. However, without the trigger wire (which our USA-spec switches lack), the cars computer never sends a signal to the rear fog.
Basically here is how it works...
USA:
- You go into reverse, a computer says "oh i am in reverse"
- Computer sends voltage to TWO pins on a connector, one for each reverse light
ROW: (where rear fog is applicable)
- You go into reverse, car sends only voltage to ONE pin for bulb
- You turn on rear fog, car sends voltage to a completely DIFFERENT (3rd) pin-out on connector.
Hence if you read the PDF closely above, you'll see that you not only have to add the signal wire from the light switch (which goes to the lighting, probably comfort module ECU), but you also need to RELOCATE a pin (which currently sits located for LEFT and RIGHT reverse lights) and move the correct one over to the pin location (currently vacant on USA cars) to the rear-fog location.
In the case of the PDF link above, it works great if you have your rear fog on the left as most people do. However my car is backwards. It appears I'll be moving a different wire. I've already verified the info is in the wiring diagram I need for my car, on the Eos Bentley. But I didnt write the info down, as I'll just have my laptop handy when I do finally undertake the project.
Hope this was helpful. I'll confirm it all probably next weekend when I complete the work. But reading the wiring diagram on the Bentley confirms this is all the same as the Mk5, and so forth. So really, I answered my own question after I posted and spent time with my service guide.








Ari


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: EuroStyle Smoked Tail Lights (Shaka)*

Hi Ari:
I am going to defer to you on this one, because it sounds like you have greater knowledge than I on this matter - plus, I no longer have an Eos handy to inspect.
I have attached an Eos wiring diagram for your review. The rear fog light (for cars so equipped) is shown on track 66, and the backup light (reversing light) is shown on track 72. Based on a very quick (60 second) look at that diagram, I wonder if perhaps all the required wires are already in place, but simply need to be re-assigned to different pins in order to support a rear foglight on a NAR spec vehicle? 
Michael


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: EuroStyle Smoked Tail Lights (PanEuropean)*

Michael, just to humor you ... I went downstairs, fired the laptop back up, and tried to adjust the long coding with the VAG COM. Sure enough, nothing happened. The reverse lights still use both right/left (which now are red and white because the physically tails have been changed, hehe!). But the coding had no other effects, and pulling the switch to the 2nd position still results in NADA.
Hence, I'm going to stick to my original post. Thanks for your reply. So since my laptop is on... I'll go back to the wiring real quick to show you what I meant.
In my case, I'll need to locate wire M17 Rear Back-Up Lamp (page 7 of Wiring for Standard Equipement). It should be a black/blue wire located at pin # 1 of the 12pin connector "C" referenced in that PDF. This will be C1 instead of C12, although according to the Bentley, our car would be C11 for the backup lamp. Regardless, it still needs moved to B4, according to page 6 of the Bentley. That remains the L46 Left Rear Fog Lamp wire location, even on the Eos, same as the Mk5.
What you said however brings a lot of validity to the stand here. Are the wires ran direct from the switch under the dash mentioned in the PDF to the rear lights, or not? I'll have to do just what you said, get under the dash and see what wires already exist. It may take nothing more than the trigger wire, and the long coding, to complete this task. But I've got a feeling I'll be down there with a volt meter and my wife playing "flip the switch" -- and we'll be moving the one wire still, anyhow.
More info to come. Ari


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: EuroStyle Smoked Tail Lights (Shaka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shaka* »_Mark,
Did you also manage to do the wiring for the rear fog? If not, then I suppose your car is stuck with one red and one white reverse light now, correct?
...
Cheers,
Ari

Not yet, I'm still waiting for the Eurospec switch from Rich. Damn I was hoping this would be trivial..


_Quote, originally posted by *Shaka* »_Mark,
Additionally, I am wondering why your tails dont match mine. Our rear fog (or I should say the RED light) is on the passenger side (rear right corner) of the car. Yet your euro cherry tails show the driver side (rear left corner) having the inner red bulb location for the rear fog. Thoughts?
...
Cheers,
Ari

I would hazard a guess that one of has a UK Spec rear light spec, and I don't think it's me. Even once you get the fog light sorted out I think this will be a problem as I believe that the Bright Tail light must be on the Driver side..

Can some one with a UK Spec 3.2 (Simon, John) post a picture of the rear end of the car 
-Mark



_Modified by mark_d_drake at 8:00 PM 3-11-2007_


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: EuroStyle Smoked Tail Lights (mark_d_drake)*

Ari
Actually I managed to find a copy of a Picture of the tail end of Simon's UK Spec 3.2 which I think confirms my theory. I think you need to get hold of Rich...








Simon, hope you don't mind me using this. If it's a problem let me know and I'll remove it immediately.
I guess the good news is, it we can't solve how to enable the Fog Lamp on the US Spec car, I'll need a UK Spec reverse lamp and you'll need a EUR spec reverse lamp to get something useful again. 
BTW I am thinking about removing the bulb from the side with the red cover until this gets resolved. I don't think you can get ticketed for a non working rear fog lamp, but I bet you could get ticketed for a Bright RED Reverse lamp...
-Mark


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: EuroStyle Smoked Tail Lights (Shaka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shaka* »_I went downstairs, fired the laptop back up, and tried to adjust the long coding with the VAG COM. Sure enough, nothing happened. The reverse lights still use both right/left (which now are red and white because the physically tails have been changed, hehe!). But the coding had no other effects, and pulling the switch to the 2nd position still results in NADA.

The fact that the coding change you made did not have the desired effect does not mean, _a priori, _that physical changes are required. We cannot rule out the possibility that the Eos central electrical controller has not been fully or accurately documented in the VAG-COM label file. To the best of my knowledge, the label file that VAG-COM pulls up for an Eos central electrical controller is just a Golf / Jetta 5 label file. Detailed, peer-reviewed label files for cars are normally written by the user community and then submitted to Ross-Tech, not written by Ross-Tech. I know this from the time I spent (months!) writing all the label files for the Phaeton.
Anyway, getting back to the wiring diagram: I don't want to take a leadership role in figuring out how to retrofit rear fog lights to NAR Eos, because I am just about to head off to Europe (tomorrow) and I won't be able to stay active in this project. However, I have taken a second look at the wiring diagram for the Eos, and this leads me to believe that no wiring changes are needed. Here is my rationale:
If you look at the circuit on track 66 (track numbers are the numbers running horizontally across the bottom of the page, they are used to refer to circuits on the diagram), you will see that the wire for the left inboard rear light comes out of T12a/4 on the J519 Central Electrical Controller, and (disregarding the connections in the middle), terminates in T5p/3. Looking at track 72, you will see that the wire for the right inboard light originates at T12a/1 and terminates at T5p/5.
The above statement is true regardless of whether the car is ROW spec or NAR spec. The only difference I can see between ROW and NAR vehicles is the connector that happens to be used midway through this circuit. It appears that ROW vehicles use an eight pin connector (T8x, pins 6 and 7), and NAR vehicles use a twelve pin connector (T12x, pins 6 and 7). Other than the difference in the size of the connectors used midway through those two circuits, there are no functional differences in the electrical schematic. Wire colours are the same, wire runs are the same, and most important of all, current flow is the same between the J519 and each of the two rear inboard lights.
I don't think it is of any interest to us why the NAR vehicles use a 12 pin connector and the ROW vehicles use an 8 pin connector. However, just for sake of curiosity, I did a literature search and found the following information about pin allocations on the ROW 8 pin connector and the NAR 12 pin connector:
ROW 8 pin connector *T8x*
pin 1 - same as pin 1 on T12x
pin 2 - same as pin 2 on T12x
pin 3 - same as pin 3 on T12x
pin 4 - could not find any reference to it being used
pin 5 - could not find any reference to it being used
pin 6 - same as pin 6 on T12x _(left rear inboard lamp, "rear foglamp")_
pin 7 - same as pin 7 on T12x _(right rear inboard lamp, "backup light")_
pin 8 - same as pin 8 on T12x
NAR 12 pin connector *T12x*
As noted above, pins 1 to 8 inclusive are identical on both *T8x* and *T12x*.
pin 9 - delivers power from fuse 13 on fuse panel 3 to the G197 magnetic field sensor (flux valve) for the compass system.
pin 10 - Infotainment CAN bus (low) wire to compass sensor
pin 11 - Infotainment CAN bus (high) wire to compass sensor
pin 12 - Ground for compass sensor
Both T8x (ROW) and T12x (NAR) are located in the same place, the left rear area of the luggage compartment.
My conclusion, therefore, is that NAR spec Eos use a 12 pin connector instead of a 8 pin connector simply because NAR spec Eos can be equipped with a compass, and it is necessary to make provision for wiring the compass sensor (the flux valve) into the vehicle. Although this is off topic, two other conclusions arise from these findings: First, that ROW spec vehicles don't have a compass available as an option (logical, you either order a nav system or you figure out your own direction through the universe), and second, that you would not have to run any additional wires if you wanted to retrofit a compass to a NAR Eos that was built without one.
I'm going to leave this with you guys to work on further. I still think that if you have replaced all four rear lights on a NAR Eos with four ROW spec lights, the only further work you need to do to enable the same functionality as a ROW car (with respect to the rear foglight) is install a light switch that supports rear foglight operation, and make the appropriate coding changes. The wires leading from the light switch itself (the light switch on the dashboard) to the central electrical controller that are required to support operation of the rear fog light are already present on the NAR Eos - refer to track 61 of the same wiring diagram, and you will see the wire for the NSL (Nebelschlußleuchte, or rear fog light) is already there. The only thing missing on a NAR spec Eos is the E18 switch itself.
Michael


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: EuroStyle Smoked Tail Lights (PanEuropean)*

Michael -- did you even bother to take the time to read the PDF in that link I had posted farther up? It discusses relocating the wire, and adding the trigger wire. It is funny to me that you immediately suppose that the wiring is all present, when people who have purchased Mk5 VW Golf, Jetta and GTI products find this is not the case. Their wiring diagrams appear the same as the Eos, showing all the wires present, but they actually are not.
To really drive this home, I could go ahead and look for the pin-out and wire info regarding the "rear fog light" pull on the light switch. I've already equipped the Eos with a ROW headlight switch that has the 2nd pull for rear fog. However, I can look at the connector that goes into the switch (not right now, i am at work, my wife is with the Eos at her work) -- but i am certain i would find a missing wire, the trigger wire for the rear fogs. This just illustrates my point, that while the diagram they made shows all the wires and how they work, certain cars are missing certain wires.
Again its all moot for us to discuss this until I get up under the dash and really see what is going on. But I suspect still a wire relocation necessity. We'll see.. more to come. Ari


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: EuroStyle Smoked Tail Lights (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_I would hazard a guess that one of has a UK Spec rear light spec, and I don't think it's me. Even once you get the fog light sorted out I think this will be a problem as I believe that the Bright Tail light must be on the Driver side..

That would make sense, Mark. It would appear that the set Rich sold me is probably for a RHD model vehicle. All the german press photos of the Eos show a car like yours, so it would make sense the reverse version we have is for a RHD car isntead of LHD.
Given that as the case, it really does not bother me. So long as I can get the funtionality of the rear fog to work, its the kind of thing my wife/I will probably use so limitedly, that I do not worry. Most americans arent even aware what a rear fog light is, and hence would not know how to approach a car or handle it anyhow.
Thanks for the feedback and info, and finding the answer to why our lights are different than yours. Cheers!


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: EuroStyle Smoked Tail Lights (Shaka)*

Ari
If you don't want the rear fog light, might it not be worth trying to get a Euro Reverse Light and simply stick with 2 reverse lights...


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: EuroStyle Smoked Tail Lights (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_If you don't want the rear fog light, might it not be worth trying to get a Euro Reverse Light and simply stick with 2 reverse lights... 

Definitely an option. I'll run that by the wife. It would save me the hassle of the wiring fiasco, but I think she was sorta enjoying the idea of the rear fog. Girls....


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: EuroStyle Smoked Tail Lights (Shaka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shaka* »_Michael -- did you even bother to take the time to read the PDF in that link I had posted farther up? It discusses relocating the wire, and adding the trigger wire. It is funny to me that you immediately suppose that the wiring is all present, when people who have purchased Mk5 VW Golf, Jetta and GTI products find this is not the case. Their wiring diagrams appear the same as the Eos, showing all the wires present, but they actually are not.

Ari, please appreciate that I don't own an Eos, therefore, I don't have the actual vehicle available to look at. This means that the only resources that I can draw on when trying to contribute information are documents published by VW. I have had a look at a wiring diagram for a NAR spec new Jetta (attached), and it appears to me that the wiring is very different from the Eos - no provision is made in the NAR Jetta for the NSL actuation.
I am not trying to contradict you, or 'argue' with you, I am only trying to help out by contributing whatever information I can.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: EuroStyle Smoked Tail Lights (PanEuropean)*

Just to avoid confusion, here are pictures that show the backup light / rear foglight locations on both RHD (UK specification) and LHD (continental specification) Eos that are sold in the European marketplace. The simple way to remember things is that the rear foglight will always be on the same side of the car as the driver.


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: EuroStyle Smoked Tail Lights (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_I am not trying to contradict you, or 'argue' with you, I am only trying to help out by contributing whatever information I can.

Understood and appreciated. Right now I think that we can say this much: using the VAG COM to change the coding (click off the rear fog check box) had no effect. Furthermore, we also know that the rear fog pull on the light switch currently does nothing.
Until someone (probably me once I have the time) digs deeper by getting under the dash and looking at works, we'll just be dancing around in circles here. Your help has been present so thank you. That Jetta document is interesting too, beacuse, as you pointed out, its a USA-spec with no mention of the rear fog. Whereas the Eos manual appears more universal for all countries of use.
It will surely be interesting to see what I find. It may result in doing as Drake mentioned, and just running the backup light version. Truthfully that would make more sense for most of us who wont use the rear fog feature anyhow.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: EuroStyle Smoked Tail Lights (Shaka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shaka* »_ ...using the VAG COM to change the coding (click off the rear fog check box) had no effect. 

Hi Ari:
Both of the wiring diagrams (Eos and Jetta) address NAR wiring. The Eos diagram speaks to the ROW vs. NAR differences with the asterisks that are beside the two inboard rear light components. The Jetta diagram is specific to NAR only - it has been edited during the translation process to remove all references to non-NAR configurations.
It will be interesting to see if the Eos does have a grey and white wire emerging from pin 7 of connector T10h (the connector that plugs into the back of the dashboard lightswitch). That is the rear foglight (NSL) control wire, shown on track 51 of the Eos wiring diagram.
I comprehend that you did not get any success with the coding change that you made using a VAG-COM, however, my guess at this point of the game is that perhaps other coding changes may have to be made - not just the single byte that you changed. For example, I think that byte 03, bit 2 may need to be looked at (on a NAR Eos, this will have a value of 0 to indicate that two backup lights are installed - for a single backup light, the value would need to be changed to 1). Also, byte 03, bit 1 would need to have a value of 1 to indicate that a single rear fog light is installed. Byte 04, bit 6 deactivates the rear foglights, and this is probably the state that NAR Eos are coded to when they leave the factory _(this is the bit shown in the long coding illustration about half a dozen posts higher up)._ Byte 04, bit 4, "activation of both rear fog lights" would also need to be set correctly, although I don't know what the correct value for that bit is. Byte 18, bit 3 also refers to rear fog lights.
The instructions for the Golf retrofit refer to 4 of these bits. I have mentioned 5 bits (not sure if the fifth one is relevant or not), in your post above (quoted) you implied that you had only changed 1 bit - "clicking off the rear fog check box". Maybe some of this information will give you some food for thought, or provoke one of those famous "ah-ha" moments.








When I get to Europe (tomorrow), I will try to grab a scan from a Swiss Eos, so you can look over the long coding for a LHD Eos that has a single rear foglight.
Michael


----------



## Freund (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: EuroStyle Smoked Tail Lights (PanEuropean)*

I can scan my EOS anytime.....
Back in Germany.
wbr
Freund


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: EuroStyle Smoked Tail Lights (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
Thanks for the info/post. What would really be IDEAL for me to compare now would be a UK-based (RHD) Eos, since technically speaking we have RHD rear fog lights installed. Others who have a LHD tail set (which is what I should have but not what Rich/OEMPLus sent me) would benefit from the coding you probably can more easily get. I have not seen too many English Eos owners posting here.
After a chat with the wife last night, she said she would be satisfied either way; we can do the programming and/or wiring necessary for the rear fog, or just swap out the red tail with a LHD reverse light, so its like a normal USA car just with the cherry Euro tails.
So it remains to be seen what I will end up doing. At this point, I am waiting to hear back from OEMPLus who has not replied to any of my emails. I'm also waiting for some time to get under the dash and check those wires, as you/I have been chatting about. If you do get any coding scans, let us know. But for me, I wonder how it may differ being LHD vs RHD coding, etc.
Ari


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: EuroStyle Smoked Tail Lights (Shaka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shaka* »_...I wonder how it may differ being LHD vs RHD coding, etc.

I don't know what the differences are in the setting the flag (bit) to RHD vs. LHD in an Eos. There is a similar flag in one of the controllers for the Phaeton, and it affects quite a few things - door locking behaviour being one of them. But, the Eos controller we have been talking about is central electrical (09) and the Phaeton controller is central comfort (46) - so, there may be differences in the effect. Then again, maybe the other Eos controllers look to 09 to find out what configuration the car is in.
Michael


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: EuroStyle Smoked Tail Lights (PanEuropean)*

Micheal
Can you ask Freund to provide the appropriate scans. I still need to get a VAG-COM so I'm not sure exactly what to ask for here. One of the global moderators has agreed to help me recode once I get the switch from OEMPLus so if we can get the best shot at the required codes that would be good.
-Mark


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: EuroStyle Smoked Tail Lights (PanEuropean)*

BTW, I think that some of the VAG-COM labels are incorrect on the Central Eletronics controller for the Eos.
Specifically, several things are NOT marked but present and working in my Eos, and I'll bet on the Eos from that screenshot also.
I have Climatronic, working but not checked
I have heated mirrors, working but not checked
I have a LHD Eos, locks etc correct but not checked
If I try to check the LDH indicator, or the Climatronic indicator, it just doesnt take effect when I try to transfer the coding.
William


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: EuroStyle Smoked Tail Lights (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_Can you ask Freund to provide the appropriate scans. 

Yes, I will be here in Europe for a couple of months, and will try to hook up with Freund when I head up to Dresden in mid-April. I'll bring my VAG-COM.

_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_BTW, I think that some of the VAG-COM labels are incorrect on the Central Electronics controller for the Eos.

You are certainly correct, there is a lot of work still to be done to correct and complete the Eos label files. Right now, they are nothing more than Golf and Passat files. My guess is that it will take about 6 to 12 months to get them properly done.
Michael


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: EuroStyle Smoked Tail Lights (PanEuropean)*

Update, in case anyone cares about my situation with these tails. Or to those following the rear fog aspect of this thread.
Rich @ OEMPLus (great customer service, BTW) is going to make good on my rear inner euro lights, and get me a hold of the non-RHD version. Once that happens, if he gets me both then I'll do the lighting work and get us all some info on it. I also told him he could swap out just the right inner so that I'd still have 2 "reverse" lights, which means no rear fog but also no wiring "headaches".... so we'll see what happens.
In the meantime my wife is driving around with one "red" reverse light... hehe!


----------



## xrobinsunx (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: EuroStyle Smoked Tail Lights (mark_d_drake)*

hey. I think it looks MUCH better. great job. ive had my eos since september, and ive been thinking since i got it to do this. i just havent found any tails that i like. would you mind telling me where you got them from?


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: EuroStyle Smoked Tail Lights (xrobinsunx)*

I got mine from a source in Europe.. They are the same as the ones available from Rich


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: EuroStyle Smoked Tail Lights (Shaka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shaka* »_In the meantime my wife is driving around with one "red" reverse light... hehe!

I'd probably take the bulb out till you resolve this...


----------



## Freund (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: EuroStyle Smoked Tail Lights (mark_d_drake)*

The EU-EOS VAG-COM Scan can be found in the:
"VAG-COM Controller Lists from Eos" section.
Greetings out of Germany
Freund


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: EuroStyle Smoked Tail Lights (xrobinsunx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xrobinsunx* »_would you mind telling me where you got them from?

OEM Plus sells them, which is where our set is from.
http://www.oempl.us is the website. Cheers!


----------



## Freund (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: EuroStyle Smoked Tail Lights (Shaka)*

Tried all kind of different settings on my EU EOS.
Trying to set Taillights to:
No Fogs - Two Reverse 
Two Fogs - No Reverse
No Fogs - No Reverse 
and so on.....
Whatever I choose and Code....
Nothing changes....
So it might really be "Hardwired"?!
Greetings out of Berlin
Freund


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: EuroStyle Smoked Tail Lights (Freund)*

No, I don't think it is hardwired. I think that the problem is that we don't know the correct coding for the Eos yet. Remember that the label file that appears in VAG-COM when you open the Eos central electrical controller is a Passat or a Golf V label file. It has not been customized to the Eos yet.
Michael


----------



## Freund (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: EuroStyle Smoked Tail Lights (PanEuropean)*

Here are detail Pics of the EU-SPEC Headlight Switch.
Greetings
Freund















_Modified by Freund at 11:09 AM 5-14-2007_


----------



## Freund (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: EuroStyle Smoked Tail Lights (Freund)*

Today I got some time do remove the ECU (under dash) cover to check on the connections.
I unlocked the connectors an checked on the Connectors "*B*" and "*E*".

The grey and white wire is connected to:
-> "*E*" # 13



-> "*B*" # 4


The enclosed pictures show all the details.
Good luck fishing for the Fog Light function








Freund











_Modified by Freund at 6:30 PM 5-18-2007_


----------



## Grafixx101 (Jul 7, 2006)

Just wanted to follow up and post some pix from my rear tail-light modification. I smoked the lenses with a medium-dark tint. I also smoked the front amber reflectors in the bumper dark-tint. I'm amazingly pleased with the results and would recommend them to anyone.
Smoked lenses (US Spec)








Angled rear shot of lenses








Tail-lights on (not with brake applied)








Detail with LED side markers on


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

I have to say, that Eos is smoking with those rims, and now tailights. get a nice tint on the windows and you are set!!!
BTW, when you say smoked lenses, how do you smoke them? is it similar to window tinting?


----------



## Freund (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (archiea)*

Nice ´n special....
Freund








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gy20HpzruDo


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (Grafixx101)*

Looks great! I love the stealthy look! Do you know if these guys can tint different colors? I would like to tint the clear part the tail light to red. I think clear taillights looks too ricey.


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (solarflare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solarflare* »_Looks great! I love the stealthy look! Do you know if these guys can tint different colors? I would like to tint the clear part the tail light to red. I think clear taillights looks too ricey.

Ricey is good in LA.. means You're pimp.... a bad ass.... you got 'lot Beeches... totally dope!
yeah you're right on the clear part... its too bad that too many 'tuners' kinda cOnTaMiNaTeD the look of clear rear lenses with the notion of riceburner.. especially with some of those atrocious aero body kits.. bleech!!!
...Or you could get a 3 foot tall spoiler and say "when in rome...."


_Modified by archiea at 12:34 AM 5-25-2007_


----------



## w2vc (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: EuroStyle Smoked Tail Lights (mark_d_drake)*

Hi!
I have the EuroStyle Tail Lights, but they aren't smoked. Their functions are the same with EuroStyle Smoked Tail Lights (Orange Turn Signals, rather than red) , and the only difference is the Smoked look.
I am interest in change them to Smoked ones, but I have a couple of questions:
*1)* mark_d_drake wrote " Main difference are ... and the Smoked effect on the Red parts of the lens". 
Does the Smoked effect appear on *ALL* the Red parts of the lens or just on the *UPPER* SIDE? I saw these tails on OEMPL.us and I think that as far as concerned the look, the only difference between the Smoked ones and the Non Smoked, is only the UPPER side of the Red Parts of the lens. 
*Am I right or there are other differences that I can't distinguish by the photos.* 
*2)* If the only difference is the upper side of the lenses, can I change ONLY the lenses or have I to change all the tail lights? 
*3)* Is the installation of these tail lights difficult? Could I do it by myself? Have I to take my car to VW to put them one?
I am asking because if it is a complex procedure to take off my tail lights and to put on the new ones, then the reseller will surcharge me with a lot of money for his work.
Thanks!


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: EuroStyle Smoked Tail Lights (w2vc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *w2vc* »_[*2)* If the only difference is the upper side of the lenses, can I change ONLY the lenses or have I to change all the tail lights? 
*3)* Is the installation of these tail lights difficult? Could I do it by myself? Have I to take my car to VW to put them one? 

My understanding of it is #3) No, it is very simple, other than the issue of changing US Spec wired cars to fully working Euro spec taillights. It would require a torx driver, and maybe a straight blade screwdriver to get a tab or two loose. Since you have EuroSpec lights already, it would be a straight swap.
#2) I think you have to replace the whole piece as a unit (with two sections on each side, a trunk and a body section). When I changed side mirror blinkers with smoked blinkers, you were not just replacing the lense; you were replacing the lens, the bulbs behind it and the housing holding the bulb. This sealed unit design probably helps make the bulbs last in rain and snow.
When you change them, you might sell your Euro-spec non-tinted lights in the forum -- Rich sells those for around $180, so you might be able to sell them quickly by going lower.
Or he might give you a trade-in partial value if you buy the tinted set from him.
I'm saving for the tinted ones ($349)







, but I'm hoping that Mark or Ari or someone solves the USA-to-Euro fog light wiring conversion. I'd rather have the rear fog if possible of course.
Hmm....maybe I'll just go for two white backups, and then get the Rear Fog Conversion for Tinted Sets (tm) once the puzzle is solved








William


_Modified by kghia at 1:28 PM 6-9-2007_


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: EuroStyle Smoked Tail Lights (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_This sealed unit design probably helps make the bulbs last in rain and snow.


These mirror side marker lamps are LEDs with a life expectancy of 10,000 or so hours. Making one sealed assembly is cheaper then designing a way to replace a lamp that will mostly likely never need replacing.


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: EuroStyle Smoked Tail Lights (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_I'm saving for the tinted ones ($349)







, but I'm hoping that Mark or Ari or someone solves the USA-to-Euro fog light wiring conversion. I'd rather have the rear fog if possible of course.
Hmm....maybe I'll just go for two white backups, and then get the Rear Fog Conversion for Tinted Sets (tm) once the puzzle is solved








William

It is all on Mark's shoulders now. We ended up getting two reverse lights (it was a long sordid affair with a mixup originally anyhow, etc). So if you look closely at the chapter#3 pictures you'll see we have no rear fog anymore -- just two white reverse lamps. Since the coding/wiring for the Eos differed from the regular Golf/Jetta/GTI Mk5 so much, I wasn't willing to be the test-mule for trial-and-error resolution. Plus the rear fog seems rather impractical for us in our climate/region anyhow.
As for the other guy's questions, you did a good job answering them so I'll leave that be.


----------



## w2vc (Jun 1, 2007)

Thank you kghia for your response!
Your answer to #3 make me thinking more seriously to buy them. 
Now my only thinking is if they are really worth the money! I am not really sure that they are if the ONLY difference is ONLY on the UPPER side of the red parts.
Can someone who have seen both the smoked ones and the non smoked, post his/her opinion about the look??? Are the smoked ones look much better or the difference is indiscernible.
Thank you


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (w2vc)*

well, I haven't personally seen them, but I am seriously putting them on my "to buy" list...
and _you_ can probably trade your old lights in for credit, or resell them.
Look over the forums and in this thread at Mark's & Shaka's taillight pictures. And even the "hand-smoked" taillights above in this thread. It is really all a matter of opinion, but the smoked lenses look *pretty nice* to _me_.
William


----------



## w2vc (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_
Look over the forums and in this thread at Mark's & Shaka's taillight pictures. And even the "hand-smoked" taillights above in this thread. It is really all a matter of opinion, but the smoked lenses look *pretty nice* to _me_.
William

I have searched enough the forum and other websites, but I am still confused by the photos. 
For instance... 
1) looking Mark's taillight pictures I think that the smoked ones have ALL the red parts smoked. So looking the before and after pictures you can notice big differences. 
2) However looking the photos of PanEuropean at first page of this thread (where we can see the Non Smoked) and the photos from Shaka and the Project Heartland EOS ( http://www.vwvortex.com/artman...shtml) I think that the ONLY difference is on the UPPER side of the red part of the lens, which means that the white part and the lower part of the lens are JUST THE SAME AS THE TAILLIGHTS THAT I HAVE NOW. 

So I am thinking... if the ONLY difference is the upper side of the red part of the lens, and all the other parts of the lenses are the same, instead of buying the Smoked Taillights we could adapt a dark film on the upper side (just like Grafixx101 smoked all the taillights) * and so we could have the same result spending less money* (in fact I think that with 50 euros I can smoke all the tail lights, so smoking only the upper side should cost even more less money)! 
BUT if there are more differences that I can't distinguish by the photos, then maybe it will worth the money to buy the Smoked ones.

That's why I am still asking for the opinion of someone who have seen them both! I think that Mark or Shaka could help us at this point.
Thank you!
Panos


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: (w2vc)*

Panos, you are correct in most of your assumptions of the differences between the lights. And it sounds like there are two variations beyond USA-spec making for 3 variations total perhaps. Here is what I can tell you between USA-spec and the EU-spec ones that OEMplus supplied to me for the write-up.
USA-spec tail lights:
- completely red, no smoked areas
- two reverse lights, no rear fog light
- turn signals show up as RED in color LED
- for a good picture of the rear of my car in stock form, click HERE!
EU-spec tail lights:
- top-half of the lights are a smoked cherry red in appearance
- one reverse light, one rear fog light (LHD should be on left, though!)
- turn signals show up as AMBER (almost orange) in color LED
- for a good picture of the EU-spec lights, click HERE!
So... if you are comparing the USA lights to the non-USA lights, you not only get a smoked upper half, you also get an amber turn signal (which would mean your hazard lights also show up amber). To me, the price of admission is worth it and the smoked part really covers about 2/3rds so its a pretty noticable difference.
However .. Panos, since you are not in the USA already -- there is a chance perhaps that your turn signals are already amber? And hence your only change might be the smoked section. Last but not least -- in reply to your questions about installation; my wife and I did it by taking out as few trim screws as possible and very gently pulling back the rear trunk carpet trim to slide my small hands in and remove the nuts that retain the tail lights. I believe there were 3 or 4 nuts for each light, so it really goes fairly quickly. Installation is probably about an hour or slightly more. It would take even more time if you fully removed all the trim panels, but that would make access to the lights even easier. Overall, however, it was a very simple and straight forward installation. Cheers! - Ari


----------



## w2vc (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: (Shaka)*

*Shaka*, THANK YOU VERY MUCH FOR YOUR HELP! You make it all clear to me!








Indeed my turn signals are already amber, so the only issue is the smoked section. Since the smoked part really covers about 2/3rds so its a pretty noticable difference and the installation is so easy, I am really think about to make the change! My only issue now is if I could apply a dark film to make the same smoked result! But I think it wouldn't be so easy and the appearance will not be the same! 
Anyway thank you again!








Panos


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*It's working !!!!!*

OK, Chris (Moderator iThread, who wrote up the details of the original rear fog light conversion for a Jetta GLi that Shaka referened earlier in this thread) and I got together today and went over the wiring again. After disconnecting and reconnecting everthing and making sure that we had a 12V reading on the patch wire everything worked. 
I now have a working rear fog lamp and a working indicator on the instrument panel...







.
I also fitted the 'Zero Motion' smart top module that arrived while I was away and am happy to report that so far it works flawlessly.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: It's working !!!!! (mark_d_drake)*

yea!!! Now I *really want them*
We have had several sudden, heavy thunderstorms here that were so hard that many people put their hazard lights on so that drivers behind them would see them-- I think the rear fog would be good in these cases (and I already have a VAG-COM, and the Euro switch)
could you provide a more exact link, or more information?
I found a link to a MkV thread, but the "PDF" doesn't download correctly, and the thread is 47 pages long! yikes!








Does it require a new wire, or just a shifting of wires in the plug?
(if the 2nd, I see a modplug that just switches wires as a cheap new product!)
William


_Modified by kghia at 7:56 PM 6-30-2007_


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: It's working !!!!! (kghia)*

Here the link...
http://homepage.mac.com/cverva...g.pdf


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: It's working !!!!! (mark_d_drake)*

hmmm...I got it to work by letting my browser pass it to a viewer, and then saving it.
Saving the file directly kept resulting in a file that didn't work as a PDF.
This is on Linux, but I have never had this problem-- maybe has something to do with it being from a Mac user?
anyway, a little more work and the PDF works (I had tried that link before from the top of the thread btw)
William


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: It's working !!!!! (mark_d_drake)*

the only thing about that procedure that worries me-- did you have to disconnect the battery (and then re-adapt everything, inc the radio?)
Windows, trunk? I dunno what, but lots of stuff would lose its adaptation if the battery is removed.
William


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: It's working !!!!! (kghia)*

Wait, you said you smoked the front amber lenses... can we get some pictures of that? i've been dying for a set of smoked side indicators.


----------



## Grafixx101 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: It's working !!!!! (aflaedge)*

Hey aflaedge. The same people that smoked my tail-lights were able to smoke the front amber lens'. I chose a "medium" tint for the tail-lights, but as "dark" as they would do it on the front lenses. As you can see, when the light is off the lens barely shows amber at all. In the sun, the contrast is so great that it's not amber at all. When illuminated, the amber shows through...but is a darker hue of amber and isn't distracting BUT does make the local law enforcement happy (as they're particular about pulling people over with clear or "blue'ish" side markers).
*Shot of the Zenetti wheel with smoked amber lens* 








*Shot of the bi-xenon headlamp with smoked amber side-marker illuminated*


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: It's working !!!!! (Grafixx101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grafixx101* »_The same people that smoked my tail-lights were able to smoke the front amber lens'

Who did it and how much? I'm about 10 second away from popping mine out and mailing em to whatever address you can give me.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: It's working !!!!! (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_the only thing about that procedure that worries me-- did you have to disconnect the battery (and then re-adapt everything, inc the radio?)
Windows, trunk? I dunno what, but lots of stuff would lose its adaptation if the battery is removed.
William


I didn't disconnect the battery. (To be perfectly frank I haven't quite worked out exactly how you do that with the 3.2, I assume I just disconnect one of the leads on the one of the batteries). As a result I generated a boat load of faults during the process which iThread kindly cleared for me when we finally completed the process


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: It's working !!!!! (mark_d_drake)*

A bunch of faults to clear, but *you didn't have to re-adapt everything*, correct?
Sounds like a good method to me then!








In fact, I believe that I am going to put that wire into my next VW parts order to save shipping, and then I will have it once I shell out the cash for the smoked, amber taillights with fog lamp.
William


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: It's working !!!!! (kghia)*

Did not have to re-adapt anything. The only thing I've done via VAG-COM was diable DRLs and they stayed disabled.


----------



## Grafixx101 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: It's working !!!!! (aflaedge)*

Here is a link to the website. Of all the modifications I've done, this was the mod' that went the smoothest and came out looking the best. http://smokedlamps.com


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: It's working !!!!! (mark_d_drake)*

could this thread be added to the FAQ?
Or a link to the Golf V/Jetta V rear foglight thread?
Or a link to the PDF explaining the DIY rear foglight procedure?
I was trying to help someone in the VAG-COM forum, and I searched the Eos forum for:
"rear fog"
"Euro fog"
and finally just "fog" (in subject AND post body) and NEVER found this article. I finally browsed through every post created by Mark.
Even now that I know the word is "foglight", I don't get this thread when I search for it in Eos, in Archived topics.
_*Search* is NOT your friend, it is a *hostile witness*._
William


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: It's working !!!!! (kghia)*

could this thread be added to the Eos Table of Contents?
once again, I found this thread by browsing every post created by Mark-- search on keyword is NOT your friend!
William


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*BUmp*

Due to current interest


----------

